# Does Anybody Sell on Facebook Marketplace?



## DWinMadison (Mar 14, 2019)

If so, do you have any success.  I was considering offering soaps in my local market when I have a few really nice extra bars available or when I've made too much and need to clear out some of the household stash.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 15, 2019)

nope, not even a hit.  Some sell stuff, but I have not noticed FB sales of soap to be big


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 15, 2019)

I was wondering if the online garage sales would work too, has anybody tried those?


----------



## amd (Mar 15, 2019)

Typically online garage sales won't let businesses advertise much less list items for sale. The FaceBook rummage pages for my area are even worse - on one page if you list an item at too low a price than what the moderator thinks is fair, they'll delete your item.

I can't figure out how to list on FaceBook Marketplace anyways... although I confess I haven't given this a whole lotta effort.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 15, 2019)

In my area, the groups are titled 'city name' trading. So I belong to groups for several local small cities/towns. I see a lot of people selling stuff and I don't see anybody objecting, unless it's pets.


----------



## amd (Mar 15, 2019)

It will probably vary by area. I worded my post poorly - I was implying that before posting, one should check the rules of wherever they are posting to. Bad form on my part


----------



## I_like_melts (Mar 15, 2019)

I tried the marketplace and it was just OK. I think I got one sale from it in about a year, but the person was already following me on social media. I sell wax melts mostly, and Facebook groups are where its at. Its better to start your own group for your brand and then get involved in other industry/community groups so people get to know you a bit


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 15, 2019)

The reason I am asking: There is an artist in our community...not great in my opinion, but he occasionally has some nice pieces.  He does a commissioned projects, but occasionally if he does a piece the client didn't like/buy or he just gets inspired to do a non-commissioned piece he lists it on FB, adn they seem to sell frequently.  These are pieces that range $150-$250.  I have tons of friends who see my soap on FB and ask if I sell it.  Often, either because they don't know the hand-made soap market or they think because I don't do it professionally that I'm looking to give it away, they sometimes seem surprised that I would ask even $5/par.  I figure if I could list it on FB (or even my own blog) they could look it over and decide if they want it, and there is already a price attached, so we avoid awkward conversations in the hallway of church or Kroger.


----------



## I_like_melts (Mar 15, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> The reason I am asking: There is an artist in our community...not great in my opinion, but he occasionally has some nice pieces.  He does a commissioned projects, but occasionally if he does a piece the client didn't like/buy or he just gets inspired to do a non-commissioned piece he lists it on FB, adn they seem to sell frequently.  These are pieces that range $150-$250.  I have tons of friends who see my soap on FB and ask if I sell it.  Often, either because they don't know the hand-made soap market or they think because I don't do it professionally that I'm looking to give it away, they sometimes seem surprised that I would ask even $5/par.  I figure if I could list it on FB (or even my own blog) they could look it over and decide if they want it, and there is already a price attached, so we avoid awkward conversations in the hallway of church or Kroger.



I would say build a basic website then. If your selling a lot, I would recommend Shopify, but there are a few options like Big Cartel that are cheaper and work just as well (Or if your web-savvy there is always WordPress). That way, you have a place to send people that looks professional. You can still list on Facebook Marketplace, especially if your not looking to sell a lot at once.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 15, 2019)

I_like_melts said:


> I would say build a basic website then. If your selling a lot, I would recommend Shopify, but there are a few options like Big Cartel that are cheaper and work just as well (Or if your web-savvy there is always WordPress). That way, you have a place to send people that looks professional. You can still list on Facebook Marketplace, especially if your not looking to sell a lot at once.


Excellent thoughts.  Thank you.  I already have a few blog pages: 1 for Bible Study and another for wine collecting. It would be easy to add a commerce page.  Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 14, 2019)

If you set up a FB "business page".... I believe there is a functionality built in to sell things through that page? I am not 100% sure, because I use Shopify and they offer all these FB addons.... and honestly I can't keep up with anything but Shopify. 

But anyway- check into that. Then you can have your friends like your page and purchase through there. Even if there is not a purchase functionality (but I think there is), you can still post a batch photo and say the price and how to buy.... via comments or messenger.


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2019)

I tried FB marketplace, out of curiosity. Oh my drama llama! Another local GM seller didn't like that at all, even though she often posts her soaps there, and reported my listings. Several of them were removed, I appealed and was still denied. I only found out that she was the one reporting me because I posted on the local crafter's page to see if anyone had had problems listing items in marketplace. She told me that I can't list items with my website and that's why she reported my listings (she doesn't have a website). I found nothing in the rules that said I can't, and I found nothing in the rules that kept my appeal from being denied, but now I don't know who to contact to find out what "unwritten rule" prevented my appeal from being accepted. Thoroughly frustrated with it. Otherwise... my other listings have gotten zero action. As far as I can tell, listings are good for one week, but you can renew them 5 times (for a total of 6 weeks). Meh, I think I have better luck sharing to my group and asking people to share the post.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 16, 2019)

amd said:


> Oh my drama llama!



WOW!! she really doesn't want any competition huh?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2019)

@amd - that sucks.   I belong to several neighborhood groups and it's unbelieveable what people list for soap and B&B products.  Making claims, will cure everything.  I've reported them for making medical claims but get notification there is nothing wrong with there posts.  I don't bother.   I haven't done a facebook marketplace.  I hardly have time to do my website (which is once again out of date).


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2019)

Maybe marketplace works better in higher population areas - around here it's mostly used for rummage items.


----------



## Bann51 (May 6, 2019)

Check out Stacey,  Yellow Cottage Soapery on FB. She is a YouTuber, however, she does not sell on FB. She has people email her. She doesn't sell online. Even if you dont have a YouTube channel, you can post pics and descriptions on your FB page. Her's is not a marketplace page. She's a great person. If you write her I think she might give you some suggestion!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 6, 2019)

I put some pics on marketplace the other day---there was a ton of soapers and some were selling as low as $2 a bar. it didn't feel right to me so I deleted my stuff.


----------

